# The Official "Pay it Forward" Post



## Pay it Forward (Oct 18, 2010)

I would like to introduce myself: 
I am Pay it Forward. I am an idea from Spookilicious Mama. The Goal is to make someone feel good and not expecting anything in return


Here is Spookilicious Mama’s Story and Plan: 


Ok so something happened to me this weekend and it got me to thinking. So Friday night I came home very late from work exhausted! I was working a school dance and spent the entire night trying to keep the middle schoolers from grinding on anything that didn’t move so anyhoo I get home tired and starving and there is a package waiting for me. Now I haven’t ordered anything and I already received my S.R. gift so I had no idea what it was. Then I see the name on the return address...NOWHINING!!!

Well I open it and it is the book and candle prop that we all commented on and loved that she sent her secret reaper. I can not tell you how surprised I was and how great it made me feel that she took the time to send that to me knowing how much I would love it! So it got me to thinking..... What if we started a Pay it Foward here at the forum??

Here is my plan. Since I was so moved by what Nowhining did for me I decided I am now going to send something I have that I know a certain someone on here would appreciate I am hoping that the person who receives my little surprise will do the same and send something they own to someone one else and so on and so on and so on....
I am not asking you to send your most prized possession however we all have things that maybe we like but not love or are attached to. If you have one of those items and you know there is someone on here on the forum who would appreciate it more than you I encourage you to send it to them

I will be sending my Pay it Foward gift out this week. If you think you would like this idea and would like to do the same please go for it! This is a completely selfless task but the reward of knowing you are going to make someone’s day without expecting anything in return will be outstanding. So below is the pic of the great surprise I received and when Pay it Foward gift is received I hope they post a pic as well and also keep the whole Pay it Foward idea going.










I decided to edit this post: If you receive a surprise in the mail and you just don’t have anything you think anyone would want or have anything you really don’t mind parting with...NO WORRIES This is designed to be a selfless act you are not expected to send out anything right away...maybe later on in the year you come across a find that you wouldn’t mind sending out and that would be fine too or maybe you never do. That is ok too. Those of us that are participating are simply doing it for the Joy of giving. No expectations from the receiver at all. However if you do have something then by all means Pay it Foward!

So this account will be ran by me, SniggleZ and I am using the Pay it Forward account to collect any address of anyone who is interested in this great idea. Once you PM your address real name/user name you are saying it is ok for me to give your personal address out to any HF person who wants to send you something. If I do not have an address for someone I would have to contact them personally and ask if they are ok with me giving out their address. I will not give out any contact info unless you give me the ok for it. 

PLEASE KEEP IN MIND IF YOU GIVE ME YOUR PERSONAL INFO OR LEAVE IT AS A PM ON “PAY IT FORWARD’S” ACCOUNT (NAME AND ADDRESS) PLEASE UNDERSTAND I AM SHARING IT WITH OTHERS ON HF AND I AM IN NO WAY RESPONSIBLE “IF” SOMETHING BECOMES OF IT. I WILL AT NO TIME EVER GIVE OUT ANY PERSONAL INFO TO ANYONE OTHER THAN THE PEOPLE ON HF. PLEASE KEEP MESSAGES NOTES AND GIFTS CLEAN AND APPROPRIATE 

I hope everyone here has fun with this. Please remember if you do get something don’t feel you have to send something or send something ASAP. This is like Spookilicious Mama said a selfless act. 

If you have any questions please don’t hesitate to ask

I did ask Larry about the Sticky Post this was his reply:
At this time, we cannot make this a sticky. Luckily, it probably will get a lot of activity so it should stay visible. Thanks.

Thank you Everyone and Have FUN. 

I would like to have a better Avatar more Halloween looking if anyone is interested in making a Pay it Forward Avatar for this account please PM me. Thanks


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice to meet you pay it forward lol.
I am bumping it for you.
And thanks for taking this over.


----------



## Pay it Forward (Oct 18, 2010)

I was thinking if you give me your address to add I will mark you as a friend this way people can look at the list of friends to see if the person you want to give a gift too is listed here. I hope to get PM's soon.

PiF


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Pay it Forward said:


> I was thinking if you give me your address to add I will mark you as a friend this way people can look at the list of friends to see if the person you want to give a gift too is listed here. I hope to get PM's soon.
> 
> PiF


Great idea..  I'll get the ball rolling and PM you now..


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*YAY you did it!!!! This is so great! Thank you again for taking this over*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I wanna play. Sending the PM.


----------



## Pay it Forward (Oct 18, 2010)

Its nice to see that people are starting to send in their info. I have about 4 friends and waiting for 2 more to approve me. I sent out a few emails being a few didn't understand everything so hope to hear from them soon. Then hope we see pictures soon once people start sending gifts out. Remember the way you become a friend of Pay it Forward is by sending me a PM with your real name and address. This way when people see the friends list they know I already have those address's 

Thanks
PiF


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey there just wanted to BUMP this up so more people will see it and hopefully participate*


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I love this. Sending my info now.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I want in on this! I have met the most wonderful group of people here. And honestly when I joined I was a little worried. I thought I love Halloween but I'm not some gothic weirdo like these people must be. Then I join and I have never felt more welcome. No one cares about what you do, where you live. Everyone is so NICE. I feel so blessed to have found this place. I mentioned in a different thread that I have had a horrific week. I lost a friend and was devastated and added my profile to a Facebook thread and only got one friend out of it. Usually no biggie. But this past week it really bummed me out. Well I open up my FB this morning and I had four more. How nice was that? 

I can't say how much little acts of kindness mean. I suffer from Social Anxiety and leaving my house can be a real challenge some days. I have worked very hard for two years to overcome it and while I still have a long way to go I have been doing so good. Then this past week someone I cared deeply for told me they don't want anything to do with me. Why? They think I am lying about a minor detail in my past. I wasn't but I wasn't even afforded the opportunity to clarify. I was just cut out of their life. For anyone this would be hard but for someone with SA it can be life altering. I have been wrestling very hard to hold on to all the progress I have made and not do what instinctually I want to do - which is delete my FB account, not answer my phone, lock myself In my house and forget about friends. To know that people here saw my sadness and mind you I didn't go to this detail - well they have no idea how much that little act of friending me on FB helped me. It was so incredibly kind. I love this forum and it's people.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> I love this. Sending my info now.


*OMG!!!! I NEED TO SAY THIS!!!! Ok so I am a very lucky person because Halloweenprincess ALSO surprised me this year. She surprised me with the most beautiful Cemetery pics that she downloaded and printed out. She knew I loved them when I first saw them last year and decided to surprise me with a set of my own! I have since found a frame for one and am currently looking for a frame for the other two that I feel will do them justice. It actually was delivered the day I said goodbye to my older son for college Needless to day I was a little sad OK fine I was a lot sad but coming home to such a nice surprise definately made me feel better. The kindness behind it is what meant the most to me So anyway I wanted to make sure I mentioned her and her Pay it Foward Act! * *Below is a pic of one of the framed prints!*


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

This thread is yet another example of why I love this site!!!!! The overwhelming out pouring of kindness and encouragement. I am a "pay it forward" kind of guy anyway so this is just wonderful.


----------



## Pay it Forward (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

We are actually starting to get a good User Base for Pay it Forward. Everyone has been so great about this. Just a little bump up so others can see and hopefully join in as well.

HugZ to you all 
Have it good 
PiF


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Awww isnt that sweet? Nowhing is special (snickering)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Great idea and I'm sending a PM. What a nice gesture to even start this up.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Come on people.. PM Pay it forward with your name and address! The more, the merrier!!


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

sent you my info. This is a fantastic Idea, cause you never know when your going to need that extra little pick me up. And I've always loved this idea from the movie.  good job PIF


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

madammorrible said:


> I want in on this! I have met the most wonderful group of people here. And honestly when I joined I was a little worried. I thought I love Halloween but I'm not some gothic weirdo like these people must be. Then I join and I have never felt more welcome. No one cares about what you do, where you live. Everyone is so NICE. I feel so blessed to have found this place. I mentioned in a different thread that I have had a horrific week. I lost a friend and was devastated and added my profile to a Facebook thread and only got one friend out of it. Usually no biggie. But this past week it really bummed me out. Well I open up my FB this morning and I had four more. How nice was that?
> 
> I can't say how much little acts of kindness mean. I suffer from Social Anxiety and leaving my house can be a real challenge some days. I have worked very hard for two years to overcome it and while I still have a long way to go I have been doing so good. Then this past week someone I cared deeply for told me they don't want anything to do with me. Why? They think I am lying about a minor detail in my past. I wasn't but I wasn't even afforded the opportunity to clarify. I was just cut out of their life. For anyone this would be hard but for someone with SA it can be life altering. I have been wrestling very hard to hold on to all the progress I have made and not do what instinctually I want to do - which is delete my FB account, not answer my phone, lock myself In my house and forget about friends. To know that people here saw my sadness and mind you I didn't go to this detail - well they have no idea how much that little act of friending me on FB helped me. It was so incredibly kind. I love this forum and it's people.


 
First of all. STOP IT! Stop feeling sorry for your self.You said you work really hard to over come it and you should be proud of it. STOP FEELING SORRY FOR YOUR SELF.
Now go to FACEBOOK, look for me under Kareena Runyon and let me know you who are from here so I can accpet you. Look for January Barton and do the same. Welcome to the Forum and FACEBOOK and we shall babble on many more.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay. I've just send my infor. HI I am NOWHING and I try very hard not to WHINE. hahahahahha


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG!!!! I NEED TO SAY THIS!!!! Ok so I am a very lucky person because Halloweenprincess ALSO surprised me this year. She surprised me with the most beautiful Cemetery pics that she downloaded and printed out. She knew I loved them when I first saw them last year and decided to surprise me with a set of my own! I have since found a frame for one and am currently looking for a frame for the other two that I feel will do them justice. It actually was delivered the day I said goodbye to my older son for college Needless to day I was a little sad OK fine I was a lot sad but coming home to such a nice surprise definately made me feel better. The kindness behind it is what meant the most to me So anyway I wanted to make sure I mentioned her and her Pay it Foward Act! * *Below is a pic of one of the framed prints!*


oooh that picture is amazin!!


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

That's an awesome photo!

This Is a great thread....more power to those who pay it forward! The small things really do make a difference...


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

spookyone said:


> oooh that picture is amazin!!


Dang! That pic is stunning!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Another Bump to put it on page 1

Hope everyone has a wonderful day Today

HugZ to you all 
and Have it good


----------



## goobiegoo (Aug 19, 2010)

What a Wonderful Idea!!! I can't wait to keep the chain moving along!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it up!


----------



## Pay it Forward (Oct 18, 2010)

Just an Update:

Everything seems to be running good. I hope to see more people joining this idea. 
People Names and Address's are falling into place. We have a User Base of around 25 names now.  Please PM me with your Name/Address if you would like to join us. 

HugZ to you all 
& Have it Good
Pif


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Its great to have an "address book". I have a few things in mind that I Know certain individuals would love. Of course, it will be after the holiday. Scurries off to finish decorating.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi

Can I just say what a wonderful idea this is! What a lovely thing to do for people and I speak from experience. 

Today I opened the door at 7.20 this morning to a postman holding a box...addressed to me....from America and the box had "Happy Halloween" over it. I knew it wasn't a Secret Reaper box as I hadn't taken part. 

No...this was a box from one very very very kind individual who had had some good fortune of their own and said that they wanted to Pay it Forward. (I am not going to mention names until they say I can even thought I SOOOO want to!!!)

The box had a Card, some Candy Corn, Autumn Mix, Halloween Socks and a Disney Halloween Pin as they knew how much I love them! Wow!!! Beautiful!!!! 

I cannot tell you how it made me feel being on the receiving end of such an act of kindness. 

It truly restores your faith that the World isn't always a bad place and thanks to places like this Forum I have the honour of being treated in such a kind and thoughtful way.

Thank you so VERY VERY much!!

I have attached piccies and as you can see my new cat Binx thought they were for him!
BW


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Soo cool things and sweet black cat .


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I dreamed about Binx last night. Or some black cat. Very cute kitty.

I love the framed photo. Beautiful.

I think the box of goodies to britishwitch is so adorable and delicious.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I never seem to have my act together for Secret Reaper. I managed to miss it twice this year. TWICE!! I figure this is a good way for me to share cool stuff I see that makes me think So-and-so would love this. I never really had a way to do anything about it before--well, not so it didn't make me look like some kind of stalker. I think this is going to be fun, especially when people start getting stuff in April.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY!! 27 people so far!! Come on people.. we need your addresses!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ohhh I saw something really great today and bought it. Figures I found it AFTER the secret reaper thing. Could save it for next year's SR but with my luck it wouldnt fit in with their theme. I found it at a small exclusive home and garden decoration store. First time I've ever seen anything 'halloweenish' here in the Netherlands that wasn't originally imported from the US. Of course after I send it, I'll probably find out its a mass produced product in the US hahaha
Will be paying it forward after halloween.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a great idea Ms Meeple. I know that many things are hard for you guys not in the states to find. What are some of the items that you people living over one of the ponds long for that we find easily here in the states?


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

This is an awesome idea! Count me in. I just sent in my info.


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello All,
Just wanted to post a pic of a gift Unorthodox gave me a week ago, He lives near me and put the pumpkin rot on my lawn, I came outside to find him just sitting there all happy, Unorthodox was looking for a new home for his pumpkin rot so I think he will be pleased to know it is very happy here. thanks Unorthodox, This is his picture when it was at unorthodox's house, I will post pics soon, I have been sick for a few days, but will post pics, thanks again unorthodox.
Big Hugs,,,,
SpookyWooky,


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

spookywooky said:


> Hello All,
> Just wanted to post a pic of a gift Unorthodox gave me a week ago, He lives near me and put the pumpkin rot on my lawn, I came outside to find him just sitting there all happy, Unorthodox was looking for a new home for his pumpkin rot so I think he will be pleased to know it is very happy here. thanks Unorthodox, This is his picture when it was at unorthodox's house, I will post pics soon, I have been sick for a few days, but will post pics, thanks again unorthodox.
> Big Hugs,,,,
> SpookyWooky,



Loving this! He looks so sinister. What an amazing guesture to walk outside to!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> What a great idea Ms Meeple. I know that many things are hard for you guys not in the states to find. What are some of the items that you people living over one of the ponds long for that we find easily here in the states?


*Yeah Meeps what are some things that are hard for you to find?? For all you know there are a lot of us here in the states sitting in our bins that never make it out because we have more than one or we might have easy access to after the Halloween sales?? *


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks SpookyWooky for offering me to send me free bottle lables but you don't need to hunt for them anymore.After checking 3 Dollar Trees yesterday I finally found some.Only one of the stores were carrying them.The one that was the farthest from my house.About a 25 minute drive.Sure they are not as nice as the Martha Stewart ones or some other ones I've seen but they will do.What I'm looking for now are black roses.I went to Joann's Fabrics and they didn't have anyI also want to get one of those owls from Wal-Mart or one simalar like that.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Everything is hard to get here lol Well except for masks. There are two stores that carry a good selection of masks.

What I miss is being able to find the simple things. For instance....our theme is hell and our party is saturday. I wanted hell related gifts. There are like a TON of things in the US that would have been great as gifts. But you can't find them here. So, I ended up buying the 'drag me to hell' video to use as gifts. Oh and the prizes are going to the best sinners in the 7 deadly sins categories. So I wanted to have wristbands in different colors that they could earn during the evening. In seven different colors to go along with the seven categories. Well my 'thinking' is still so american lol Cause I was thinking that was possible hahahahaha I'll be spending the next couple of days making some sort of wristband.

What I need to do is to have a clearer plan earlier in the year....then I can order and have it shipped in time. But I usually start with an idea....then change it....then adjust it....then add to it....and usually have the FINAL plan a week or two before the party. We just pinned down our 'sinner game' last week. 

BUT, I did manage to find everything for my costume!! Took me two trips into the city but finally got it all together! DH ended up renting his.

MsM


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wow meeps sounds like your party will be a big hit Good luck and show us pics when its over.
Now this is a reminder that this whole pay it fowrad idea came to be because I thought it would be cool to pass things on that I am no longer in need of or think someone on here really might love much more or appreciate more. You know sometimes we have things we have collected over the years and we just think " hey so and so would really love this!" or "I remember so and so commenting on how much they liked this, Im not really that attached so why dont I send it to her" I mean what better way to donate your items other than to someone who loves Halloween as much as you do right? 
Dont think this is supposed to be like the Secret Reaper where you go all crazy and buy like 8 things to put in one package...no this is just as the year is going on you can send a PIF (pay it foward ) gift to a fellow member to brighten their year and keep the spirit of Halloween going all year as well!! 
Maybe in May you are spring cleaning and you think Hey I dont need these big ol candle sticks any more but I bet Spookilcious could really do something with these... You get the idea. I just didnt want people to think it was about spending a ton of money, its about passing on what was once yours or maybe a great yard sale find to a friend. Ok thats all*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The thing I found and bought was only 5 euros...something I hope is unique to the Netherlands so I really wanted to buy it. Its not something I would use myself but I know a couple of forum members who would love it. And it was too darn cute to let stay in the store 
So, its not recycled.....well I guess you could consider it recycled cause I bought it and aint gonna use it lol Could wait till it sits around in a closet for a year or two first though  I so need to get help for my compulsive shopping lol


----------



## Pay it Forward (Oct 18, 2010)

As I see pictures in this thread I am also putting them in PiF's Album. I had a few people ask about putting info of some things others might like or what kind of theme they have for Halloween. If you would like, send me info so I can post it to your address account this way if someone asks I can PM them with that info as well. And another way for others to know what you like is post pictures in your Albums  

we are up to 33 Members for the Pay if Forward. We have had some ask for addresses so its starting out pretty good. If I have your name/address but you do not see yourself as a friend please contact me so I can add you in. I think I have a few who I requested but they haven't accepted yet. Keep up the good work guys. 

HugZ n Have it Good
PiF


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

spookywooky said:


> Hello All,
> Just wanted to post a pic of a gift Unorthodox gave me a week ago, He lives near me and put the pumpkin rot on my lawn, I came outside to find him just sitting there all happy, Unorthodox was looking for a new home for his pumpkin rot so I think he will be pleased to know it is very happy here. thanks Unorthodox, This is his picture when it was at unorthodox's house, I will post pics soon, I have been sick for a few days, but will post pics, thanks again unorthodox.
> Big Hugs,,,,
> SpookyWooky,


ooooh my goodness that is freaking cooooolll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I look at thie thread as a way to show my appreciation to people who have been extra sweet, went out of their way in some respect, to pick someone up that might be feeling a little down or just because. If I have something that I'm not using or see something in a store I know someone would love or can make something I know they would enjoy, I can mail that item and hope it unexpectedly brightens their day a little bit (and with all this rain, we all need a little ray of sunshine right?)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like it will be a great party. Can't wait to see the photos Ms. Meeple


----------



## Pay it Forward (Oct 18, 2010)

Just bumping this wonderful idea  and put up a new Avatar

HugZ n Have it Good
PiF


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

another bump,
this is such a great idea, how awesome!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bethene.. posted 3:45 am????!!! Get some sleep girl!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Got this from DaveintheGrave today!!! THANK YOU, Dave!!! LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool gifts. I really envvying you ;p.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, CC, very cool!!!
Kymmm, it was 6:45 for me, just before I left for work, LOL, man, I would so be sleeping (if no insominia) at 3:45!! LOL!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Did you hear that?? Something went "bump" in the night....


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

bethene said:


> wow, CC, very cool!!!
> Kymmm, it was 6:45 for me, just before I left for work, LOL, man, I would so be sleeping (if no insominia) at 3:45!! LOL!


You say insomnia like it's a Bad Thing [tm]. If it wasn't for that, I'd get nothing finished by 10/31 

My wife brought home so neat stuff that isn't right for my style. It's cool and all, but just not me. She was going to see if she could return it but i told her I'd stash it with my props in case it was prefect for somebody else down the road. Now i just have to find that person


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello All,
Well Just thought I would post this here, I am looking for one or two nightmare before christmas masks, I wanted to do a nightmare before christmas theme. If anyone sees one anywere or has one, then please let me know.... I really wanted to try to make jack but really need the mask at least to start... thanks So much.
Hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween.
Spookywooky


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Now is the perfect time to thank that special someone on the forum. Maybe they answered your questions regarding prop building, maybe you bounced ideas off them or maybe they are just a great person and you found an item at 90% off that you think they will love.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I enjoy reading this thread. We all want to send a little bit of our dark and gloomy sunshine to just simply make that person day. I love that we care. there is too much out there in the world and I think I am raising my son in this? Lately things have been tough with Christmas coming and I have nothing against X-mas becuz it means family to me but its more of just my hubby working one job while I am finishing up school to be gradulating next month and we are trying to figure out how to pay this and that while the washer and dryer broke down and buy food on top of this with Christmas shopping to do.
So I just wanna hide in bed for a few days and simply cry my heart out. I am tried. But please keep that kindness and just because going. That what makes my day is hearing someone is happy too and needed it as well.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow.. everyone has been very quiet... No special deliveries recently? I know everybody is busy with the holidays but, just thought I would ask.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting....I have something I've been meaning to pay forward but just forgot!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh boy!! Someone is going to get a surprise from MsMeeple!! I'm looking forward to hearing ALL about it!!!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm looking forward to hearing about it too
How do you know about it Kymmm?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Thanks for posting....I have something I've been meaning to pay forward but just forgot!


MsMeeple posted this... so I'm assuming she will be sending a gift out to someone in the near future..


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*i would love to join*

I would love to join in on the fun. Just let me know what I need to do please??


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Zombygurl, just request "Pay it Forward" as a friend and then send a PM to "Pay it Forward" with your address. That's it! If you would like to send a surprise to someone who is listed as a friend on "Pay it Forward"s profile, you can request their address and send it off... your address is also on file in case someone wants to send you a little something..


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Kymmm said:


> Oh boy!! Someone is going to get a surprise from MsMeeple!! I'm looking forward to hearing ALL about it!!!


It might take a while lol Motivated by your post, I took the package to work with me on tuesday to mail it at the post office across the street. Once there, I saw a sign that the postal workers were going out on strike on weds, thur, and friday! Figures 
So taking in the strike days....and the extra christmas mail....I'm thinking it will get there in 2 weeks 

MsM


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lol MsM... that sounds like MY kind of luck!!! A post office going on strike right before Christmas??!! I've never heard of such a thing!! I'd definitely wait until after the holiday if I were you!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow did I read this right?? USPS workers are going on strike???? 

That is rude for them to do this in December as we the general public suffer when shipping items to family & friends abroad.. I know that they have a rough and very fast paced duty as a carrier, clerk or sorter but they know how it is during the holidays. It has been this way for so many years... 

I think I will be going with the "Brown" this season. Oh BTW, I would like to get involved with this P.I.F. too... *


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Ter ran. All is well. Meeps lives in the Netherlands, not in the US. The US postal workers will be there to deliver all your cards and packages.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Heh... hope that they stop strike...
Wish you luck MsMeeple


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Kymmm said:


> lol MsM... that sounds like MY kind of luck!!! A post office going on strike right before Christmas??!! I've never heard of such a thing!! I'd definitely wait until after the holiday if I were you!!


I did end up mailing it that day....paid for it and left it there. BUT since they are on strike, its probably still sitting there in the postal office waiting to go out!
The postal system was privatized a few years ago. Its no longer run by the govt. The amt of snail mail has decreased so much that they have to cut jobs. Unlike in the US, almost everything here is digital. No one receives a paycheck, bills or bank statements in the mail anymore. Everyone is required to have their salaries automatically deposited. Bills are automatically debited. Everyone has online banking. I personally average 2 pieces of snail mail per month....well except at halloween and christmas when I get cards.
They want to cut over 2000 mail carriers and replace them with parttime and therefore cheaper, workers.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

ajbanz said:


> Ter ran. All is well. Meeps lives in the Netherlands, not in the US. The US postal workers will be there to deliver all your cards and packages.


Thanks for clearing that up! Whew.... I amost had to call out the national guard!  J/K! Lol! Hope all gets resolved soon in the Netherlands Meeps.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy New year everyone!! I was just wondering if anyone had any new news to add to this thread so I thought I would bump it up..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I wanted to bump it up too. this remind me....................


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

I got a gift from Halloween71 today!!!!! Yipppeeee..... You are too sweet, lady.  I LOVE both of the arms; too danged cool. And they'll fit perfectly with my theme!! Thanx a million.  If you only knew how much I needed something good to happen in my life right now. You couldn't have timed it any better.  
Thanx, again.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am so glad you like them!!!
The one moves it is super cool looking when it's going.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Those are very cool Cathy!! Sounds like a smile was needed and I'm glad halloween71 was able to send it your way. You are too sweet to go a day feeling down. 
That was nice of you halloween71!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was a sweet gift!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

cool gifts very sweet btw


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

* I have a little something for a little someone. They mentioned last year they liked it. So I am going to try to get it off to them this week. Want more of a hint? It is someone who participated in the Vampire Valentines this year. Now that is all I am saying. Muahahahaha!!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> * I have a little something for a little someone. They mentioned last year they liked it. So I am going to try to get it off to them this week. Want more of a hint? It is someone who participated in the Vampire Valentines this year. Now that is all I am saying. Muahahahaha!!*


 
OHHHH!!! IS IT ME!! LOL! Whomever it is for, I hope she-he-or it likes it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well guess what! I have a little something for someone who said they liked it last year as well I have it all boxed up and am shipping it out Monday!!!! I however do not think the person is participating in the Vampire Valentines Day card exchange at least I dont think so! Anyhoo, looks like two people will be receiving pay it forward gifts soon So glad this is still going on!! I cant wait for my person to receive their gift and Im really hoping they like it*


*Oh and Justwhisper Im participating in the Vamp Day card exchange....maybe its me maybe its me!!!!*


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice scarry, gift halloween71. 
I see that the topic back to life xD...


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

I had never seen this topic before because I joined only recently, but it sounds like a great idea to me. And chop shop has already shared some pictures with me that I use to Welcome new members and that I also used to wish some that I had met then a Happy New Year, so I guess it's my turn. I will do my part too. Thanks for starting this!

My pics, courtesy of chop shop:


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Well NOWHINING, I guess we know WE aren't getting anything from spookilicious, eh? LOL Spooki, I am not saying a thing....my lips ...er....keyboard keys, are sealed. For now.... *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> *Well NOWHINING, I guess we know WE aren't getting anything from spookilicious, eh? LOL Spooki, I am not saying a thing....my lips ...er....keyboard keys, are sealed. For now.... *


 
We would be lucky if we got an envelopes full of purple glitter from Spooki.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Actually I have two more things I will be sending out in the next month and well I can say one of the people involved with the Vampire Valentine will be the recipient  Thats all Im saying. So glad this thread is still going. I hope people will remember its here and continue on the spirit of spreading happiness by surprising one of our own *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

OOoooOOoooo... I can't wait to hear who got what!!!! How exciting!! I can't remember who started this thread. I know Spookilicious mentioned it on another thread but who decided they would be in charge? I think a couple of people have wanted to join the group but nobody has been around to add them to PIF's friends list.. any suggestions?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> OOoooOOoooo... I can't wait to hear who got what!!!! How exciting!! I can't remember who started this thread. I know Spookilicious mentioned it on another thread but who decided they would be in charge? I think a couple of people have wanted to join the group but nobody has been around to add them to PIF's friends list.. any suggestions?


*It was my idea but SniggleZ asked if they could be in charge and i said fine i dont know if they have been on lately. Does anyone on here know SniggleZ personally?? *


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Okay, the package is officially in the mail as of today. So, if you are part of the Vampire Valentine's you better be watching for more than just a card. Hehehehehe!!!! I hope they like it. 
And they have not been watching this thread so they will probably be totally surprised.*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i feel this is like a tease....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*It would not be the first time I have been called a tease. LOL*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Justwhispers-are you boxing up casey to send to me how sweet lol.
Your props are wonderful so anything you send to anyone is a lucky lucky person.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahhahahah


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Halloween71, Yes, I am sending you Casey. Oh wait! I forgot...I am a terrible liar. I am sorry to say it is not one of my props I am sending. But thank you soooo very much for the very kind 
compliment which is currently making me blush all over (you guys can't look). What I am sending is an item which I received as a gift, used, and promised to pass along to someone else. That narrows it down a little bit. 
I suppose if we have any real sluthey ghouls on this forum they could do some sluthing and figure it out. But it is probably easier to wait a couple days and see what shows up. LOL And I am glad you like Casey, she 
is one of my favorites too.*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Melissa is a tease, 
She says she is a liar..
She can make a mean ass prop..
with toilette paper and some wire!

I tried to move her closer..
but she said "you couldn't pay me!"
We all know what that means...
She's moving to Cali for free!!

lol sometimes the corniness just takes over!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That was EXTRA corny!
LOL


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Amazing how you took all our conversations from this week and wrote an excruciatingly painful poem. LOL Just kidding. That was pretty cute. Except for the really scary part about me moving to CA. I may have nightmares tonight Kymmm.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL!!! You don't know how many times I told myself "You should delete that thing before anyone reads it and realizes what a dork you are" but... then I said "what the heck they probably already know!" (yes, I talk to myself quite a bit) lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Glad you posted it. It still makes me smile.*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Kymmm said:


> LOL!!! You don't know how many times I told myself "You should delete that thing before anyone reads it and realizes what a dork you are" but... then I said "what the heck they probably already know!" (yes, I talk to myself quite a bit) lol


Do the voices talk back?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i didn't sign up for this thread, but have been following it. very entertaining. so today i got a pay it forward from ............, wow, thank you. it's a book and the title is coast to coast ghosts. i love this. so do i read it and pass it on? or can i keep it? i love to read, and this is right up my alley. thank you, thank you. you didn't think i would know who sent the book did you? caught you. how very thoughtful to include me. you don't know how you made my day


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Do the voices talk back?


 
I am sure they do talk back.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Do the voices talk back?


 If they know what is good for them..


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> okay, i didn't sign up for this thread, but have been following it. very entertaining. so today i got a pay it forward from .......... wow, thank you. it's a book and the title is coast to coast ghosts. i love this. so do i read it and pass it on? or can i keep it? i love to read, and this is right up my alley. thank you, thank you. you didn't think i would know who sent the book did you? caught you. how very thoughtful to include me. you don't know how you made my day


You got a gift from .......????? Wow!! I didn't know ....... was a member on this website.. lol

Sounds like a nice gift. I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Kymmm said:


> You got a gift from .......????? Wow!! I didn't know ....... was a member on this website.. lol
> 
> Sounds like a nice gift. I hope you enjoy it!!


thanks kymmm, i will 
and by the way, the ............ isn't kymmm for any one wondering.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*If anyone has been following the thread they will know it is from me or spookilicious. But I have to tell because I want you to know that you may either keep the book, or read it and pass it on eventually. Does not matter to me, it is yours now to do with what you please. Just enjoy it, and I am glad you like it. Now, Kymmm said she wanted my FCG. How do i get THAT to HER??? LOL Maybe that can be a future project.  *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i will read it and pass it on to my daughter, who is also a member of this forum. and then she can decide what to do with it when she is done


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Who is your daughter, Hallo?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> * Now, Kymmm said she wanted my FCG. How do i get THAT to HER??? LOL Maybe that can be a future project.  *


Oh boy, oh boy!!! I know just where to put her!! lol I'm sure between the two of us, we can figure out a way to stuff her in a box and get her out here!! I'll look in my spell book for a shrinking spell... lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Oh boy, oh boy!!! I know just where to put her!! lol I'm sure between the two of us, we can figure out a way to stuff her in a box and get her out here!! I'll look in my spell book for a shrinking spell... lol


That was the first thing my daughter said..."How you going to fit her in a box?". Well IF it comes it will def be "some assembly required". LOL I will have to see how my winter plays out.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

NOWHINING said:


> I am sure they do talk back.


I am positive they do!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> I am positive they do!


You all are getting to know me way too well! lol


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My voices always answer back.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Mine don't answer back. 


You do not.


Shhhhhh.*


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> My voices always answer back.


In Yahoo games, one of my screen names is "the_voices_say_my_shrink_lies". If someone says "I like your name", I say, "Thank you. We made it ourselves". 

If someone comments about what my voices say, I reply, "It's okay.....my voices are HAPPY voices  !!!"


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was gifted today what a nice surprise.I am not allowed to say who gifted me but it was one of the sweetest person on the forum.The letter stated they didn't want my girl pirates to be naked lol.Thanks so much!!!!It is a very nice costume!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> I was gifted today what a nice surprise.I am not allowed to say who gifted me but it was one of the sweetest person on the forum.The letter stated they didn't want my girl pirates to be naked lol.Thanks so much!!!!It is a very nice costume!!!


Wow! I would wear that! Awesome. ALmost a shame to waste it on a prop. It is very beautiful. And how thoughtful of your secret PIF friend.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

That IS a very nice costume!! Don't forget to post pics once your lady pirate is all dressed up!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a very nice costume. whoever was your knight was very thoughtful


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is very nice!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm thinking (yes, be afraid..) Maybe we should figure out a way to keep this current since snigglez seems to be MIA. Does anyone know if there is a way to establish a member on here and be able to pass it on to someone else if need be?? Is it as easy as passing the password along? If so, we could start another "Pay It Forward" member and have two people have access to it.. then if one goes missing, the one remaining could find a replacement for the one gone.. That way two people would always be keeping this wonderful idea going.. just a thought. Does anyone have a better idea??


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree we need to have two people to access it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone p.m.'ed 'Pay It Forward' or Snigglez? Sometimes a member can have their settings so they are notified by e-mail when they get a p.m. 

If that doesn't work, I nominate Kymmm and Halloween71 to take this over.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was going to nominate you creeepycathy!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

snigglez hasn't been on since 12-3 and payitforward 12-22.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> I was going to nominate you creeepycathy!!!!


I second that!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

No thank you.  I am way too irresponsible for things like that! 

And I have a tendency to be flighty.  

Now, again, I nominate Kymmm and Halloween71.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

creeepycathy said:


> No thank you.  I am way too irresponsible for things like that!
> 
> And I have a tendency to be flighty.
> 
> Now, again, I nominate Kymmm and Halloween71.


*I second those nominations.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> *I second those nominations.*




Then let it be so.

......striking gavel on sounding block......


Congrats halloween71 & Kymmm!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lol... first we need to figure out the best way to do this.. then Halloween 71 (and whomever she gets as a co-host) can take over..


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

yea man. i need some addresses man! hmmmm.....tear..............


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kymmm said:


> lol... first we need to figure out the best way to do this.. then Halloween 71 (and whomever she gets as a co-host) can take over..


Yeah yeah you know you were named first.
Start a new one?Or maybe larry can change the log in and stuff since it was a group and not a real person.
I hope snigglez is ok.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello, 

I haven't paid much attention over here, sorry. (not a "problem" area  ) 

So, do I have this right: Someone created a logon for this, where they would store addresses for those interested. You'ld contact this phony logon to receive an address anonymously? 

Now the logon owner is MIA?

I'll bring this up to the mod team, perhaps there's some kind of solution that can be worked.

In the mean time, let me put this forward:

What about creating a social group? You would then be able to post your address in that group for other members of that group to see. No middle-man. The group can be set to 'invite only' and a thread (perhaps this one) could be made to be the sign up thread. 

???


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

UnOrthodOx I like your idea, I think it will be simplier


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Alright, I have created said group, and invited estertota, just to get a feel for how it all works. (not too experienced with the social group thing...)

If I could get someone else (other than estertota) to go up to the 'social' button and see if they can SEE the "Pay it Forward" group or not, and if you CAN see it, can you see the 'discussions'? 

If not, great! (you don't want the random google browser to access your addresses  )

Once we get all that worked out, I'll fling the doors open and start a signup process.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well my package I sent out came back unopened. Said I had the address wrong, and you know what? I did!!! By one freakin number!!!! Geeze Louise, ok so out it goes again tomorrow and hopefully this time the Haunter Ive intended for will receive it*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well my package I sent out came back unopened. Said I had the address wrong, and you know what? I did!!! By one freakin number!!!! Geeze Louise, ok so out it goes again tomorrow and hopefully this time the Haunter Ive intended for will receive it*


 
that really sucks to have the package be sent back.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahh that's gotta be frustrating spooki. That stinks...Hey maybe it's for me........snickers***


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

has anyone contact PIF or Sniggle. I hope nothing is too serious going on.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope nothing phishy is going on....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I sent Snigglez a PM.. like Cathy said, hopefully she will get an email notification. I'm hoping she is okay too! I love the group idea.. good thinking UnOrthodOx!! Looks like CreeepyCathy and Just Whisper are off the hook!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the social group is a good idea, then it is not just dependent on one person,, but the invite only thing has me a bit confused. if you are invited, you kinda got a clue you are going to receive a gift, or do am I missing something?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The group will house all the addresses. 

Think of it as a forum only members of the group can see. (I hope. I still need someone to check and see if they can see it or not right now. One thing about being able to see everything is it's hard to tell when the whole shouldn't be able to see thing is working.)

It's invite only, so that ONLY members of the group can see the addresses, and not the random google searching software...

SO, like you were to PM Pay it Forward in this thread with your address, thus signifying you were OK with members knowing it, you'll instead ask to join the GROUP pay it forward, get invited, then go in there and post your address, where only members will be able to see it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ahh, got it! thanks!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I clicked on the group, and it showed your name, UnOrthoDox, and testing, not sure if that is what you wanted to know or not


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW! I cant believe how far my little idea has come Well its nice to see that so many people are all for paying it foward, we are a giving group arent we Now that said...may I play devils advocate for just a sec....

If i understand correctly anyone who who goes to the social group of payit foward will have access to all address' to people in the group??? Is that correct??? If so, and I hate to be a party pooper but is that really a good idea? I mean this thing could blow up to hundreds of people and is it really a good idea for our address' to be that accesible I mean I love most of you on here LOL but i have had a couple of bad encounters with some members and would not want my address available to them. As it is I never joined the original pay it foward group because i wanted my address to go to only the people I had already given it to and those who I thought I got to know a bit better. 

I dont know correct me if Im wrong and believe me I want to be wrong but Im not sure having our address' out there available to everyone is such a good idea. Like I said I never gave it out to PIF because i only wanted the people that already had it to have it. UNLESS! hmmmm maybe if that is a concern then people on here could get a PO box?? So our actual address isnt available! Well feedback would be great what do you guys think, Im just thinking out loud but am not completely comfortable with all access to our info. I mean the SR thing was one thing only Bethene had our address and only one person got it but to have everyone get it?? Help me out guys what do you think.*

*EDIT - FYI anyone on here who already has my address through card exchanges is because I gave it to you, if another forum member asks you for it please politely decline and maybe suggest they ask me themselves. I do not wish to have my address given out to every Tom, Dick and ghoul thanks.*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree with you spooky. that is why i never joined this group. the pay it forward i got was from someone who already had my address. i've had trouble with a couple of forum members as well and i wouldn't want them knowing where i live.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

bethene said:


> I clicked on the group, and it showed your name, UnOrthoDox, and testing, not sure if that is what you wanted to know or not


can you read in the testing? (think of it as a thread title)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I personally agree about the address thing, and that's why I never joined up here. But, that is what the people here were wanting/doing with the 'Pay it Forward' "person". So, was just seeking an easier means to accomplish those wishes.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *WOW! I cant believe how far my little idea has come Well its nice to see that so many people are all for paying it foward, we are a giving group arent we Now that said...may I play devils advocate for just a sec....
> 
> If i understand correctly anyone who who goes to the social group of payit foward will have access to all address' to people in the group??? Is that correct??? If so, and I hate to be a party pooper but is that really a good idea? I mean this thing could blow up to hundreds of people and is it really a good idea for our address' to be that accesible I mean I love most of you on here LOL but i have had a couple of bad encounters with some members and would not want my address available to them. As it is I never joined the original pay it foward group because i wanted my address to go to only the people I had already given it to and those who I thought I got to know a bit better.
> 
> ...


I have to agree.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Would it be ridiculous just to delete the first Pay It Forward and start over?  And, not to be rude, but use a couple of members to be in charge that are on the forum more frequently... as mentioned earlier. Maybe go to Pay It Forward's user page, find the members, then p.m. them to let them know that it's closing and if they want to continue being part of it then sign up with the new one? 
I wasn't a member of Pay It Forward, so not positive how it worked. But using the new PIF social group kinda spooks me. (btw- not because of the enemies I have on here... I actually encourage them to visit me  j/k ) I would just prefer to p.m. the person in charge and ask for an address, for various reasons. 

just my 2 pennies.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I agree with all these comments from spooki on down...I can be a real ***** and I don't want the people I piss off knowing where I live. Okay, just kidding. But I don't want my address public. 

I have a question/suggestion...Feel free to disagree with my line of thinking as I won't be offended. Most people don't want the person receiving the gift to know it is coming for some reason. I feel like as long as they don't know who it is from yet, or what it is, it is still a great mystery and a wonderful surprise. Lots of people don't know about this site or don't sign up because they don't want just anyone having their address. Even if we do it as before we can't control who signs up and asks for our address. So why don't we do this...
If person "A" wants to send a gift to person "B" then person "A" should let the PIF moderator know. The mod will try to contact person "B" and request their address. This will even give the recipient the option of finding out who is getting their address, if they want. They STILL won't know WHAT is coming. I know someone is going to argue that is too much work for the moderators. Go back and count how many PIFs have actually been sent since this started. Not that many. Plus many of us already have each other's addresses from other activities. I think this is the only way to maintain everyone's privacy. And that is my 4 1/2 cents. LOL*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, being that I am loved by all.....  I have made up a flyer with my address and phone number. I will be hiring a service to drop them by airplane in every state. lol 
Seriously though... Whatever you all decide is best, is fine with me.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, I'm only here because someone PM'd me to look into the situation. You guys figure out what you want, and let me know how I/the site can help you out. 

I put forward the social network idea as a means of providing the same info as described in the original post in the thread, with the same privacy, minus the need for a middle man/moderator.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, if I had some one to co- run it with me, I would be willing to be a pay it forward info holder, so to speak, with me doing the secret reaper, I have already had alot of peoples addy's sent to me, i just would like a helper of sorts, just to not have full responsibility for it. Just tossing that out there as one idea,


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I went back and read, and re-read what Unorthadox wrote about the Group idea. After reading it several times it finally makes sense to me how it works and seems safer than I originally thought. Not totally safe, but more than I thought. Sure took me long enough, though.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

bethene said:


> well, if I had some one to co- run it with me, I would be willing to be a pay it forward info holder, so to speak, with me doing the secret reaper, I have already had alot of peoples addy's sent to me, i just would like a helper of sorts, just to not have full responsibility for it. Just tossing that out there as one idea,


I would help you.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being a helper either..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I am open to either the social group, or individuals organizing it, I guess what the majority thinks, 
thank you Halloween71 and Kymmm for volunteering to help!! first we will see what the final decision on what way to handle this is,, I am fine with both ways,


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay.. so being that the way the thread worked was if you became a "friend", your address was available to other "friends" and the social group pretty much works the same way, am I missing the difference?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Your address was only known by sniggelez. that was the only person that had it until requested.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Your address was only known by sniggelez. that was the only person that had it until requested.


Yes, but by being a friend of the Pay-It-Forward group, any other friend could get your address.. so actually anyone COULD get anyone else's address. But they had to ask snigglez.. I guess thats the difference.. Okay, well, I'm okay with either way. 
If everyone feels better with a new thread, lets do it!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

GREAT!!!! It's been decided Bethene, Halloween71, & Kymmm will be running the New & Improved PIF group!!!! Thank you very much for taking the initiative to do this! Y'all talk amongst yourself on how to restart this great group and let us know when the kinks are worked out! We'll be anxiously waiting!!  
And, THANX, again!! 

If anyone disagrees with this decision, please state so now. Then be prepared to be stoned. (and not in a good kind of stoned ). We have spent way too many pages talking about it. It's time to take action.  

BTW- Kymmm, your flyers littered my yard yesterday!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It really doesn't matter to me either.
Whatever Bethene thinks would be best.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> BTW- Kymmm, your flyers littered my yard yesterday!!!



lol..  it took them long enough sheesh.. Santa delivers presents to the whole world in one night but those half dead zombies are slackers!!!

Okay Beth, sounds like the ball is in your court!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, if all three of us ran it, we would have back up, will pm you and see what you think of how to do this thing.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I want to join. I do not want anything in return, just want to make some ones day happy by sending an unexpected gift.


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

hello all, this is the new pay it forward "member" page, it will be co run by my self, Bethene, and Kymmm and Halloween71, , we will all have access to it, so we have a fail safe back up, so to speak, you can PM your addy, befriend it, what ever, so now, lets continue the fun!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I just PM'd my address to "Payitforward surprise"!! Come on everyone.. befriend Payitforward Surprise so we can see, at a glance, who is part of the Pay-It-Forward group!! Don't forget to send your address in a PM to Payitforward surprise too!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Any of the old payitforward members need to befriend payitforward surprise and send address.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Ithink I got the idea for this but could somebody please summarize this up for me I am a little bit confused. Is this like the secret hanter we did?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

It is different from the Secret Reaper exchange. Pay-It-Forward is for people that think they may like to send a little something to someone else on the forum "just because". Maybe you have something that you really don't want anymore but you know someone else who would enjoy it, you can send it to them OR maybe someone has went out of their way to be helpful and you want to say thanks.. You can send them a little something OR maybe you know someone who is having a tough time, you can send something to brighten their day. 
I hope this helps..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

no, bl00d, it is different, , this is where if you have something you don't use or need, or just find, and know some one who could use, or would like it, you send to them, not expecting a gift in return, just a way to let the people on this great forum that they are special, by "paying it forward". it can be any one, most people will want to be signed up, with their address held by the pay it forward group members. a example, if you want to send something to some one, you Pm Payitforward Surprise, ask for the persons addy that you wish to send it to, and will get it PM'd back. (hopefully we will have it, so come on people , you need to sign up) I hope I made sense, I tend to ramble, if you have any more questions, either contact payitforward surprise, myself, Kymmm, or Halloween71 and we will attempt to answer any questions you might have


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

opps, look like Kymm and I sent a message at the same time!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> I just PM's my address to "Payitforward surprise" Come on everyone.. befriend Payitforward Surprise so at a glance we can all see who is part of the Pay-It-Forward group!! Don't forget to send your address too!!


 
ADD ME! Okay, so I am bit confuse here.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Thx Kymmm & Bethene for summarizing this up for me. I would to do this!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well my package was delivered on February 14th to the person I wanted to Pay it foward to, only I havent seen the person on here in a while and havent heard so I hope it got to the right place  Hopefully they will know who I am and it went to the right person otherwise some stranger got a halloween related gift from a person names Spookilcious Mama! That would be pretty funny if that is what happened, can you imagine the look on their face on getting something halloween like on Valentines Day and then from a stranger names Spookilicious Mama! LOL *


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyy gossssshhhhhhhh! I got a great Valentine's Day super duper surprise from Spookilicious Mama via the PIF.....

I am so sorry that I haven't posted about it earlier. I came home and there was a box. My husband asked who in the world THAT was and died laughing. He said something about me and my strange named friends.

I immediately knew that it had to be something Halloween related in February and tore into it. Now, even as I opened it, I actually remembered this wonderful teapot that Spookilicious had found back in the fall. No kidding, my heart flip flopped at the "what if...." 

Then to my utter amazement, there it was wrapped all up in bubble wrap.....the gorgeous teapot! And it is MINE. 

I am so overwhelmed. To think that a person I don't even know in the real sense took the time, effort and expense to send me something that oogled over months ago. I just can't find words to convey my thanks. This was something that I really needed right now. I was really feeling down this week and then on top of just the general blahs, I got a bad sinus infection and have been really sick. So, please forgive me for just getting this posted today.

Spookilicious, this is the most amazing thing to receive. It is absolutely adorable and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Thank you so much for sending to me. I do remember sending you a post to see if you would exchange it for something. To think that you parted with this little treasure is such a wonderful thing and statement about our board.

I have been away from the board way too long. But, I am back. Life has a way of interfering with me at times. I have been busy working full time substituting. This is quite a change for me since I usually have a flexible schedule. I am in the role of substitute paywise, but am filling in for someone who had to take a medical/leave and it is not leaving me a lot of time for play.

Thank you again for the wonderful gift. It broke my heart that a tea cup and the handle of the pot broke off during transit. Since I have been sick, I haven't had time to glue them back. I think I will be able to repair them where you can't tell about the mishap. I will get that done and post a picture of my new treasure.

You can be assured that this will always have a special place in my collections and decor.

Thank you, Spookilious Mama!


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

ok, well, to all who have befriended payitforward surprise, you also need to PM us and have your addy on "file" so to speak, that way we can surprise you if we have some one who wants to send you a surprise!! and we need more to participate to make it good! thanks!!


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

see, what a great tihing, Printersdevil got a gift that arrived at just the right time for her, this is what this group is all about!!
PD, that is so cool, I can;t wait til you post pics!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really sweet Printerdevil. I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Me, too! Me, too! I wanna play.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyy gossssshhhhhhhh! I got a great Valentine's Day super duper surprise from Spookilicious Mama via the PIF.....
> 
> I am so sorry that I haven't posted about it earlier. I came home and there was a box. My husband asked who in the world THAT was and died laughing. He said something about me and my strange named friends.
> 
> ...


*BROKE!!! Oh that makes me so sad  I tried so hard to make sure it was wrapped up nice and tight with lots of bubble wrap  Oh I hope you can fix it, maybe you can paint over it when you glue it and no one will be able to tell. Oh I am so so upset that it didnt arrive in one piece OF course I didnt take out insurance since I thought it was wrappedup and so snug in the box, for God sakes what the heck are they doing with those boxes playing hockey with them Please let me know if you can fix it and Im glad it helped make your day a bit brighter *


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

WHAT? WHAT??? THE TEAPOT FOUND A NEW HOME???? I can imagine your excitement printersdevil! That is a great teapot.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

JUST A REMINDER:

for all those who want to participate, please send your name and address via PM to payitforward surprise, other wise we won't have your name if some one wants to send you something!! the more signed up, the better it will be
for all those that were signed up under the old payitforward- we DON"T have access to it so we don't have your addy - so make sure it is sent to us via PM to payitforward surprise. we don't want any one left out who wants to be a part of this!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bethene said:


> JUST A REMINDER:
> 
> for all those who want to participate, please send your name and address via PM to payitforward surprise, other wise we won't have your name if some one wants to send you something!! the more signed up, the better it will be
> for all those that were signed up under the old payitforward- we DON"T have access to it so we don't have your addy - so make sure it is sent to us via PM to payitforward surprise. we don't want any one left out who wants to be a part of this!!


 
Do you need my address, or do you already have it? let me know!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

NOWHINING said:


> Do you need my address, or do you already have it? let me know!


You need to pm it to payitforward surprise.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The teapot is fixed. Dear hubby to the rescue. I am so proud that he got to this before I had time to fix it. It is good as new. I am having camera problems, but will post pics.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

This sounds wonderful. I'm in.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

A surprise from ELH thank you so much!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

By the way this parrott is awesome!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a very cool parrot. nice pay it forward


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

very cool parrot!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice gift!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW!!!! I received a wonderful surprise today from Kymmm!!!! The bottles are amazing!!! Will fit perfectly with the witch thang I'm building this year. And I, of course, LOOOOOVE Jigsaw...he's hanging from my computer!  Brings a smile to my tiny little grinch heart. LOL THANK YOU so very much, Kymmm! You are so thoughtful and sweet.  

(Check out the little black widow eggs... too cute!!! and what a fantastic idea!!!  )


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's awesome!!! hahaha nice.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh that is so nice Creepy Cathy!!! Love the eggs*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow- love the potion bottles Cathy!!! very cool!!
I also got a pay it forward present- from Hallorenescene, - a VHS tape of the original Scrooge, from 1935- with Seymour Hicks, I know it isn't Halloween based, well, it has ghosts, so I guess it sorta is, but what makes this special is she remembered a conversation we had quite a while ago about how I love all the versions of The Christmas Carol, and wanted to collect then all, so like the sweet heart she is she remembered and sent it to me, which totally warmed my heart, brought a tear to my eye too, THANK YOU so much Hallo, you totally made my day!!!!!!!,


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's so sweet!! lol. That's neat that she would remember that.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*All those gifts are terrific. The parrot is very unique, and adorably creepy. Those potion bottles are very expertly crafted. I love them. And what a sweet gift for Beth. You guys are great.*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creepy, those are some pretty awesome bottles. love all the labels and that dangly skeleton is the best. the spider eggs are cool, but scary
bethie, you are so sweet. i think you are one of my oldest and dearest friends on this forum. i'm glad it tickled you so. hope you enjoy


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great looking gifts!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm glad you like them CC.. I'm REALLY glad they got there in one piece. I was a little worried. Beth, what a thoughtful gift from Hallorenescene.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

This is such a fun Idea!!!!

How do you get in on this again? Ive got a super fun prop Item to send out!

Avoid the first question with a little re-reading I realized how to get in on this!

Thanks!
Jeremey


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

This thread confirms what thoughtful, caring members this forum has. Great pay it forward gifts everyone!!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

wow...21 pages strong! See...it just goes to show that people are generally nice, even if they scare you one month out of the year! 
Thanks Halloween Forum and it's members!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

pay it forward question? What if you have a general halloween item that doesnt go with a specific theme but can go with just Halloween period. I would love to give that to someone on here but didnt want them to say What in the heck is she mailing me this for?
Would that be weird?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

No Erin.. the original idea here was to pass along something you may not want anymore to someone you thought would enjoy it. Not weird at all.  I don't think anyone on here would mind getting a Halloween surprise of any kind!! Annnnddd... if they do, they can send their unwanted surprise to me!! hahaha


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahahaha that's funny kymmm.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> pay it forward question? What if you have a general halloween item that doesnt go with a specific theme but can go with just Halloween period. I would love to give that to someone on here but didnt want them to say What in the heck is she mailing me this for?
> Would that be weird?


*Me Me Mail it to me!!! *


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> pay it forward question? What if you have a general halloween item that doesnt go with a specific theme but can go with just Halloween period. I would love to give that to someone on here but didnt want them to say What in the heck is she mailing me this for?
> Would that be weird?


Erin, I think that almost everyone enjoys receiving nice surprises. It doesn't really matter what the gift is; it is *ALWAYS EXTRA SPECIAL* when someone has taken the time and effort to do something thoughtful and considerate!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

OK I just looked at Pay It Forward and he/she hasnt been on here since December! Who do I email to get a members address? Has someone taken this over?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

It has been taken over by three wonderful members. PM payitforwardsurprise for an address.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We don't have but about 10 members so far so they may not be on the list.


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

well, Halloween71 is right, we need more members!! we need to get more to join !! any one who is thinking about it, spread the work, to get this going !!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

me, me! I'll join!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Me Me Mail it to me!!! *




I second that!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes please sign up!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I emailed the payitforward surprise person some addresses. Hopefully I will get those soon and I will be sending my present to someone special!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I make candles that are a tad on the dark side. I have made a new Dexter Inspired Candle and I cant wait to mail it to someone! I am showing the pic of it now . You can ask Halloween71 when it comes to gifts and surprises I am like a 6 year old.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Very cool Erin!! You're a talented woman!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

erin, that is razor sharp down right straight edged cool. can't wait to see who the lucky person will be.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> erin, that is razor sharp down right straight edged cool. can't wait to see who the lucky person will be.


It's a good thing it's not a bar of soap!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Erin girl I had no idea you were so talented! So do you do any other types of halloween candles?? We love to see. If you dont feel like posting pics feel free to just send one my way, to show me what you can do...I mean...you know....if its easier *


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That is very cool Erin! 
I love Dexter, what a great idea for a candle!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a eyeball candle and a zombie finger that this talented member made.I also ordered another the link for her etsy shop is in a thread in the craft section.
They are GREAT looking candles!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Guys the other two ladies kymmm and bethene and I have pm'd the members that where friended to the original payitforward hoping they will friend the new one.
Plus I think we are going to start a new thread since the new one is many pages back.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

That is an AWESOME candle Erin! I don't know if you're aware, but I'm a member of the ASCP - American Society of Clinical Pathologists and also a registered Histologist - body parts, autopsies, tissues, lab stuffs, etc., etc., etc. (Granted I completed my education two decades ago - long before the CSI's and Dexters of the world, lol.) So imagine my "pickiness" when I see props after looking at "the real thing" all day. Therefore, when I compliment someone on something they've made, I'm EXTREMELY sincere about it.

And like you, I'm like a kid in a candy store with '"surprises". Growing up, my step father made candles (obviously not like these, lol) and what I wouldn't give now to have all of his supplies! *sigh* He passed away years ago and in my more "immature" days *cough* I didn't appreciate the value of things like I do today.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really neat candle.. VERY DIFFERENT TOO!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

You guys are the sweetest things ever! Thank you so much! One of you will be enjoying it very soon


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

We have started a new thread in an attempt to cut out some of the confusion with the two different Pay it Forward members. Please post new comments and pictures on the new thread. (Pay it forward - New and improved) 
Thanks!!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Sent him a pm no reply yet


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

you need to befriend member Payitforward_Surprise 
then , he, she, or it will ask for your mailing address.

@Terra OR other mods...can we merge the two threads or close this one to prevent confusion?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Amazing candle ELH! I have just sent my address to PIF Surprise & am ready to join the fun again.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*MODS...you need to add a link to the new thread for people just coming in, and then close this one so no more comments can be left.*


----------

